# iPod iTunes won't sync any more



## stevieBcanyon (Feb 22, 2001)

On my old Toshiba, itunes and iPod synced without a hitch.

Toshiba laptop screen started to go South.

Started to move everything to new HP laptop with (cursed) Win 8.

Got a particularly severe Russian virus when trying to make a purchase online.

A window opened up and said I needed to update Adobe to complete the transaction because my version didn't support their billing page.

Should have know better and suspected a scam...

Anyway, couldn't clean the virus out and had to take it to a pro.

He did, and while it was in his shop he put a shell in so that my screen would resemble old versions of Windows.

Don't know if that has anything to do with my problem.

Problem:

iPod (Classic v5, I think) works

iTunes works to acquire new music and podcasts

iTunes and iPod won't sync

sync button is 'grayed' out

iTunes no longer automatically opens up when iPod is plugged in, but iPod does charge when plugged in and the sync logo shows up on the iPod screen for a minute or so .and advised to 'eject'.

Fooled around with the iPod, iTunes web site for a few hours without success.

I'm gonna whack my forehead, soundly when you tell me it's just flipping an electronic switch setting.

Thanks in advance folks.


----------

